# Italian made BBM pistol



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

This article in the NY Times references an Italian made BBM pistol. Does anyone know what that is? I could not find it with a Google search.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/10/world/europe/10britain.html?_r=1&nl=todaysheadlines&emc=tha22

_...On Tuesday, a police oversight body said that forensic tests had shown that both shots fired at the scene had come from a police officer's Heckler and Koch submachine gun, and that the tests had so far shown no evidence that the loaded Italian-made BBM pistol carried by Mr. Duggan had been fired in the confrontation. ..._

Of course in our crazy world the bad guy always shoots first; if the good guy shoots first, he then becomes the "bad guy".

You'd think that simply having a rioter point a gun at the police it would be sufficient to open fire, but apparently that is not going to be the case here.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

bbm made by bruni are blank firing pistols often converted to fire real bullets


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

(Post deleted by OP.)


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> bbm made by bruni are blank firing pistols often converted to fire real bullets


Ah, so that's why I could not find it. Not too accurate I would imagine.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Packard said:


> Ah, so that's why I could not find it. Not too accurate I would imagine.


in a nation where owning a pistol is illegal, one may not care all that much about accuracy


----------

